# macbook pro retina 8 ou 16 go de ram, I5 ou I7



## ixeeg (31 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour à tous, je vais enfin avoir pour noêlmon premier mac, je souhaiterai prendre un pro retina 13 seulement voila avec mon budget je peux avoir soit un mbpr 13 I5 2,8 ghz avec 256 de dd et 16 go de ram soit un mbpr 13 I7 3,0 ghz avec 256 de hdd et 8 go de ram.

Il d'agit quand même d'un énormes investisment que je compte garder au moins 4/5 ans, lequel faut il que je prenne ?? 

merci d'avance pour vos réponses!!


----------



## MaitreYODA (31 Juillet 2014)

C'est dans longtemps Noël, tu as le temps de voir venir 

Si j'étais toi, je prendrais le modèle 512 Go plutôt que d'augmenter la RAM ou encore le proc. Mais si vraiment ce n'est pas dans ton budget, alors tu peux prendre une des options selon ton utilisation. Quelle est donc ton utilisation?


----------



## ElGringo13 (31 Juillet 2014)

Il est de coutume de conseiller plus de RAM en prévision de l'avenir 

En revanche, pourrais tu nous détailler précisément l'utilisation que tu comptes faire de cet ordinateur afin que nous puissions te guider au mieux dans ton achat ?


----------



## Sly54 (31 Juillet 2014)

MaitreYODA a dit:


> C'est dans longtemps Noël, tu as le temps de voir venir


+1

Regarde aussi les tarifs sur le refurb et les promos ponctuelles (Fnac par ex.) ou tu as 10  de bons d'achat par tranche de 100 .


----------



## ixeeg (31 Juillet 2014)

je sais que c'est dans longtemps mais je suis trop impatient!! pour mon utilisation, je fait pas mal de web, un peu de retouche photo, lecture de musique , film série, un peu de codage en c pour l'instant ( oui, je suis débutant mais j'adore!) quelques jeux assez gourmand mais qui tourne en low sur mon toshiba r830 avec hd3000:rose:... sinon pour le stockage je ne minquiète pas car sur mon tosh je n'ai qu'un ssd de 128 go qui n'est même pas rempli. voila à peu près mes usages sachant que je souhaite garder le machine un maximum de temps!!


----------



## ElGringo13 (31 Juillet 2014)

Augmenter la cadence du processeur à ton niveau me semble superflu, en effet sur les jeux ce qui se fera le plus sentir, c'est l'absence de carte graphique, pour le reste je ne sais pas si le codage demande énormément de ressources.. 

C'est pourquoi à mon humble avis d'étudiant, à ta place je préférerais augmenter la RAM et/ou le SSD pour avoir du vraiment durable.

Perso j'ai craqué pour le 15" haut de gamme..


----------



## ixeeg (31 Juillet 2014)

merci pour ta réponse c'est celui qui me faisait envie mais malheureusement il est vraiment très très cher, ce qui me fait tout de même hésiter c'est le fait que sur mon pc win7 je n'ai que 4 go qui me suffisent.. mais bon tout est soudé et je croit que la différence de puissance est de l'ordre de 5 pour cents (option a 300...) j'avais également pensé à un macbook air mais l'écran retina est juste magnifique!!!!! sinon je suis toujours ouvert a vos avis!!!


----------



## ElGringo13 (31 Juillet 2014)

Je vais être honnête avec toi, je me suis séparé mardi de mon MBpro non rétina 13" avec 8Gb de RAM et c'était amplement suffisant, que ça soit pour Photoshop, Aperture, le multitâche etc. 
Seulement je ne sais pas si dans 4-5 ans les besoins en RAM ne vont pas augmenter, avec de nouvelles applications etc...

Je serais toi j'investirais dans la RAM, je ne sais pas s'il y a d'autres avis plus constructifs peut être


----------



## bdlapierre (31 Juillet 2014)

ElGringo13 a dit:


> Je vais être honnête avec toi, je me suis séparé mardi de mon MBpro non rétina 13" avec 8Gb de RAM et c'était amplement suffisant, que ça soit pour Photoshop, Aperture, le multitâche etc.
> Seulement je ne sais pas si dans 4-5 ans les besoins en RAM ne vont pas augmenter, avec de nouvelles applications etc...
> 
> Je serais toi j'investirais dans la RAM, je ne sais pas s'il y a d'autres avis plus constructifs peut être




En multitâche je monte facilement à plus de 10 GO d'utilisation, la suite ADOBE est également gourmande en ram...
Afin de pérenniser l'achat, la RAM étant soudée 16 GO me semble indispensable...


----------



## squiddly (31 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,

sans aucune hésitation la mémoire avant le cpu. Pour votre espace de stockage SSD, il faut bien évaluer vos besoins à long terme. C'est bdlapierre qui parlait de pérennité et il  tout à fait raison, surtout lorsque l'on investit une telle somme d'argent.

Ma philosophie est assez simple à ce sujet. En choisissant un MBP, un des mes besoins primaires est la mobilité. Si, peu importe où j'utiliserai mon MBP, je dois impérativement connecter un disque externe pour ne pas manquer d'espace de stockage, c'est que je n'aurai pas fait le bon choix de config. 

Le prix du MBP haut de gamme avec la mise à niveau à 16 Go de RAM ne doit pas être très loin de la config du MBP moyen de gamme avec cpu à 2.8 GHz, de la RAM à 16 Go et de l'achat éventuel d'un disque externe.

Tout est une question de compromis entre votre budget et vos besoins.

Bon achat!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2014)

J'ai toujours acheté des mac dans le but de les garder 4 ans , mais je n'y suis jamais arrivé tant les nouveautés sortent à une cadence infernale .Nos besoins évoluent aussi , nos moyens aussi 
La tentation est grande 
Bref , avec 8 Go on peut voir venir 
Demain sera un autre jour


----------



## ixeeg (2 Août 2014)

Merci à tous pour vos réponse, je suis toujours ouvert à vos avis car je ne suis toujours pas décider dans mon achat ....


----------



## Sly54 (2 Août 2014)

ixeeg a dit:


> Merci à tous pour vos réponse, je suis toujours ouvert à vos avis car je ne suis toujours pas décider dans mon achat ....


Tu as encore 4 mois pour te décider


----------



## ixeeg (2 Août 2014)

Je sais mais je voudrai être fixé !! ;-)


----------



## iluro_64 (2 Août 2014)

ixeeg a dit:


> je sais que c'est dans longtemps mais je suis trop impatient!! pour mon utilisation, je fait pas mal de web, un peu de retouche photo, lecture de musique , film série, un peu de codage en c pour l'instant ( oui, je suis débutant mais j'adore!) quelques jeux assez gourmand mais qui tourne en low sur mon toshiba r830 avec hd3000:rose:... sinon pour le stockage je ne minquiète pas car sur mon tosh je n'ai qu'un ssd de 128 go qui n'est même pas rempli. voila à peu près mes usages sachant que je souhaite garder le machine un maximum de temps!!



N'importe quel MBP 13" est capable de satisfaire à ces besoins. Pour le budget, tout dépend de ce que tu peux effectivement consacrer à "ton Noël".

Pour garder une machine le plus longtemps possible, il en acheter une dont tu n'as pas besoin tant ses performances sont au-dessus de celle dont tu as besoin.

Si tu veux ménager la chèvre et le choux, tu as deux axes de réflexion en fonction de ton utilisation:

Soit travailler à besoin constant en puissance mais à capacité RAM large
Soit travailler à besoin croissant en puissance mais à capacité RAM moyenne

Bien sûr, il y a une possibilité moins coûteuse et évolutive : prendre un MBP 13" de base, et le faire évoluer toi-même en opérant les changements suivants en fonction de tes disponibilité de budget :

Remplacement du DDI électromécanique par un SSD de même capacité
Changement de la RAM en la passant de 4 Go à 8 Go

Cette solution (toujours maintenue par Apple !) a l'avantage d'une souplesse d'évolution que n'ont pas les modèles avec SSD et écran retira, tout en conservant un bon confort d'utilisation.
Elle a l'inconvénient d'être "moins dans le vent" car elle est limité en RAM à 8 Go, n'a pas de SSD en base, et un écran moins bon. En ce qui concerne la puissance brute, cette machine n'est pas très inférieure à ses surs moins âgées, qui sont beaucoup aidées par le fait qu'elles ont un SSD et non pas le modèle d'entrée de gamme.

Si vraiment tu ne peux pas attendre le Père Noël pour avoir un budget plus matelassé, en ce qui concerne les options, privilégie la capacité RAM à la puissance du processeur. À moins de limiter tes options au seul processeur à fréquence 2,8 GHz (+100 ), quelle que soit la solution choisie, elle atteindra ou dépassera le cap des 1500 .


----------



## florian1003 (2 Août 2014)

Moi je prendrais, à ta place, 256 Go de flash avec le processeur i5 et à voir pour les 16Go de RAM. Ce qui donnerait, en neuf : 1499 &#8364; (8 Go) ou 1699 &#8364; (16 Go). Ceci pour les tout derniers modèles (mi-2014).
Sinon, quand on a un budget limité, on peut partir sur le refurb, pour l'instant ce sont des machines fin 2013 (égares (5-10%) différences de puissance par rapport aux mi-2014). Exemple de prix : 1189 &#8364; (8 Go) ou 1439 (16 Go). Voilà


----------



## squiddly (2 Août 2014)

ixeeg,

c'est sûr que d'ici Noël, t'as le temps de changer d'idée à tous les jours 

Alors réglons un point dès le départ. Peu importe la config que tu retiendras, pour les jeux, ton maillon le plus faible sera toujours la carte Iris. Certes, tu pourras jouer mais parfois avec des compromis au niveau des paramètres d'affichage et ceux-ci deviendront de plus en plus présents au fil des années avec la sortie de nouveaux jeux. Une fois cela établie, voici quelques scénarios:

1- J'achète la paix: modèle haut de gamme  pu 2.8 GHz, ssd 512 Go avec option 16 Go ram. Tu pourras passer à travers 5 ans facilement sans te poser de questions. Si tu décidais de changer ce MBP avant ce terme, cette config va faciliter grandement sa revente.

2- Je veux me rapprocher de la paix: modèle moyen de gamme cpu 2.6 GHz, 256 Go ssd avec option 16 Go ram. Tu pourras atteindre aussi les 5 années de bons services et tu auras la flexibilité du stockage externe si jamais tes besoins le justifiait( ici je parle de stockage excluant les backup Time Machine). Pour le revente, le fait d'avoir 16 Go de ram sera un atout indéniable pour susciter l'intérêt des acheteurs.

3- je traverserai le pont une fois rendu à la rivière: ici on y va avec la config milieu de gamme sans option, cpu 2.6. 256 Go ssd et 8 Go ram. Si tes besoins demeurent sensiblement les mêmes au cours des prochaines années, tu devrais être en mesure de jouir de ton MBP au moins 4 ans et pourquoi pas plus. Au niveau revente, la clientèle sera moins nombreuse, mais bon, au final, ça prend un acheteur intéressé pour qui cette config conviendra n'est-ce pas.

Ces 3 scénarios te permettront de rencontrer tous tes besoins à moyen(8 Go ram) ou long terme(16 Go ram) selon la config.

Vivement Noël


----------



## ixeeg (2 Août 2014)

Merci a tous pour vos reponses!!! la communauté macg est vraiment meuilleur que celle d'autre sites mac....   je pense que je vais partir sur un I5 avec 16 go de ram car, pour vous, le i7 n'a pas vraiment d'interet??, je vous tiendrai au courant de mon futur achat!!!


----------



## iluro_64 (2 Août 2014)

ixeeg a dit:


> Merci a tous pour vos reponses!!! la communauté macg est vraiment meuilleur que celle d'autre sites mac....   je pense que je vais partir sur un I5 avec 16 go de ram car, pour vous, le i7 n'a pas vraiment d'interet??, je vous tiendrai au courant de mon futur achat!!!



De rien, ce fut un plaisir !


----------



## Sand.MiniMacUseuzeee (4 Août 2014)

_Les Réduc par ordre décroissant:_

En plus du Refurb:

Le bon moyen d'avoir une méga réduc, c'est de passer par l'offre Apple On Campus (AOC)
Avec un pote étudiant, le tour est joué.
Ou en accédant à des AOC non sécurisé.
La ristourn de maximun 12% n'est pas négligeable.

Il y a le Store Apple Education -6%
Ya l'offre Back to School qui peut se cumuler

Après la Fnac et ses -5% avec la carte adhérent

Le black friday chaque fin novembre où Apple tent de faire qqs réductions

Après bien sûr, entre le AOC et le Refurb il faut comparer la qualité des machines qui retiennen votre attention.

Tout est expliqué *ICI* + infos sur Macg.

Jusqu'à Noël, tu as le temps de comparer à fond! Mais bon, faudra bien trancher à un moment, sinon en 2020 tu n'as tjrs pas d'Apple chez toi


----------



## Sly54 (4 Août 2014)

Sand.MiniMacUseuzeee a dit:


> Après la Fnac et ses -5% avec la carte adhérent


Cette réduction est assez "bof". Par contre, celle dont je parle post #4, est vraiment intéressante (10% en bons d'achat).


----------



## RobinL (4 Août 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> (10% en bons d'achat).



On rentre dans du chipotage mais un bon d'achat ne peut pas "réellement" être considéré comme une réduction. Car l'argent qui part de ton compte revient bien au prix de base du Mac.

Voilà, je suis content de ma contribution. Aussi futile soit-elle.


----------



## Sly54 (4 Août 2014)

RobinL a dit:


> On rentre dans du chipotage mais un bon d'achat ne peut pas "réellement" être considéré comme une réduction. Car l'argent qui part de ton compte revient bien au prix de base du Mac.


Toutafé 

C'est intéressant si en plus du Mac, tu as prévu d'autres achats (housse, dd externe, borne Airport, etc.)


----------



## ixeeg (4 Août 2014)

Je compte effectivement acheter une housse pour le protéger ... Cette réduction est valable sur quelle site ??


----------



## Sly54 (4 Août 2014)

ixeeg a dit:


> Je compte effectivement acheter une housse pour le protéger ... Cette réduction est valable sur quelle site ??


Des bons d'achat Fnac sont valables sur quel site à ton avis ?


----------



## Maxoubx (4 Août 2014)

si tu vas à la fnac, tu peux utiliser le chèque cadeau pour acheter une housse oui


----------



## RobinL (4 Août 2014)

Si tu utilises le conseil de Sly54, tu peux également considérer l'achat d'un disque dur externe ou autre pour tout ce qui est sauvegarde TM ou clone, etc.
Car mine de rien, tu devrais te retrouver avec un bon d'achat d'au moins 140-150 !


----------



## MacSedik (4 Août 2014)

ElGringo13 a dit:


> Il est de coutume de conseiller plus de RAM en prévision de l'avenir
> 
> En revanche, pourrais tu nous détailler précisément l'utilisation que tu comptes faire de cet ordinateur afin que nous puissions te guider au mieux dans ton achat ?



TOUJOURS privilégier la RAM avant le proco, de nos jour les i5 et les i7 des gammes moyennes d'Apple ne justifient pas l'écart de prix. Et puis franchement qui utilise 100% de la puissance processeur 24h/24 ? 
Concernant le stockage prend un 256 Go on prend gout très rapidement à la vitesse du SSD en PCIe... 
Pour moi le 13" milieu de gamme est fait pour toi.


----------



## ixeeg (11 Novembre 2014)

Salut à tous, petit up du sujet pour vous informer que je vais commander le mac cet après midi!!!! Finalement, j'ai revu un peu mon budget à la baisse pour pouvoir acheter office ( 139) (fait), une souris ( fait) et un dd externe 1 to ( fait ), puis éventuellement un lecteur cd. Je me suis donc tourné vers un pro retina 13 ( quand même ) avec le I5 de base ( je pense que les 0,2 de plus ne valent pas le coup) 128 go de ssd ( j'ai deux disques externe, un pour mes documents et un pour mes times machines) et 16 go de ram pour la modique somme de 1425 à la fnac :http://www.fnac.com/Apple-MacBook-P...coeur-a-2-6-GHz-16-Go-128-Go-SSD/a7629814/w-4

Qu'en pensez vous? Pensez vous que c'est une bonne config?? Merci d'avance pour vos lumières!!!!!
http://www.fnac.com/Apple-MacBook-P...coeur-a-2-6-GHz-16-Go-128-Go-SSD/a7629814/w-4


----------



## Sly54 (11 Novembre 2014)

Config correcte.
Tu ne vas donc pas attendre les réduc Fnac (10 ou 15 % de réduc en bons) ?


----------



## ixeeg (11 Novembre 2014)

Et bien en fait, j'ai déja acheté les accessoires donc je préfère avoir 5% sur l'ordinateur. 

Sinon, pense tu que le I5 2.6 est suffisamment puissant par rapport au 2.8??


----------



## Sly54 (11 Novembre 2014)

i5 2.6 _versus_ i5 2.8 GHz, c'est 5 à 10 % de performance.

Donc aucun intérêt sauf si ta machine est ton gagne-pain : dans ce cas, gagner 5 à 10 % de productivité par jour peut expliquer pourquoi prendre le modèle à 2.8 GHz.


----------



## ixeeg (11 Novembre 2014)

Non, il s'agit seulement d'une machine de loisir et, également pour mes études. Ça y est je viens de commender le mac avec une jolie housse la robe graphite ! Je suis trop content , ps: j'ai favorisé la ram plutôt de le proc car, étant donné qu'elle est soudé je ne voulait pas me retrouvé avec un veau d'ici deux trois ans ...&#128540;


----------



## Sly54 (11 Novembre 2014)

Sage décision


----------



## ixeeg (11 Novembre 2014)

Merci beaucoup et encore merci a tous pour votre aide précieuse tout au long de ce topic!!!!!


----------



## Sly54 (11 Novembre 2014)

Tu peux alors marquer ce fil comme _Résolu_, en passant par le menu _Outils de la discussion_, ci dessus


----------



## liltunechi (21 Novembre 2014)

Salut, j'ai pas tout lu mais possesseur d'un mac avec 8go de ram je te conseil fortement de prendre un model avec 16go de ram, le ssd c'est pas grave tu peux utiliser des disques externe usb3 et franchement si tu peux prend le i7 aussi et la t'es tranquille pour 5 ans facile


----------



## ixeeg (21 Novembre 2014)

Salut! Tout d'abord j'ai déjà acheté mon macbook, j'ai effectivement pris 16go de ram avec le I5 et 128 go de SSD pour la modique somme de 1430 Merci du conseil!!!


----------



## sparda (23 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour, 

Je me permets de profiter de ce post afin de vous demander conseil : 

Je possède actuellement un Macbook Pro Mi-2009 13' avec 4Go de Ram, 2,53 GHz. et 256Go de mémoire de stockage. 

Il est en train de rendre l'âme (Trackpad défaillant, batterie à changer, utilisation courante stagnant autour de 4Go de mémoire vive...). 

Je chercherais donc à le remplacer avec un Macbook Pro Retina 13'. 

Mon utilisation serait : 

- Navigation Web
- Quelques jeux ne nécessitant pas une grosse carte graphique (type FM par exemple). 
- Eventuellement un peu de montage mais ce n'est pas l'utilité principale. 

Je lorgnerai donc pour un Mac qui pourra tenir dans les 5 ans comme le précédent, c'est ce qui m'éloigne à prendre un Macbook Air qui a un processeur plus faible. De plus, je pense qu'avoir une dalle Full HD est nécessaire pour les prochaines années. 

Du coup, mon choix se porterait sur le 2,56 Ghz, 16Go de RAM et 256 Go de mémoire.

La question qui se pose : étant donné que les Macbook Pro non Retina n'ont pas été renouvelés dernièrement, il se peut que les Retina 13' prennent leur place et soient plus accessibles en terme de tarif. Ne serait-il donc pas plus judicieux d'attendre l'année prochaine pour pouvoir en acquérir un ?


----------



## MaitreYODA (23 Novembre 2014)

À force d'attendre, on ne fait qu'attendre...

Je pense que l'arrivée de la gamme de MacBook Pro Retina Broadwell marquera la fin de la commercialisation du MacBook Pro classique. Y aura-t-il une baisse de prix? Difficile à dire... C'est peut être le MacBook Air qui remplacera le Pro Classique avec une baisse de prix, on ne sait pas.
Ce qui est en tout cas le plus plausible, c'est que les capacités des SSD évoluent...positivement! C'est à dire que pour le même prix on aurait le double de capacité.

Mais bon là ce n'est que de la spéculation.

Ps: la nouvelle gamme de Pro Retina arrivera qu'après commercialisation des processeurs Broadwell. Soit en Mars au plus tôt. En septembre au plus tard.


----------



## sparda (24 Novembre 2014)

Bien entendu, attendre pour attendre ne sert à rien. En revanche si les Macbook Air passent sur du Retina par exemple l'année prochaine ça pourra me faire réfléchir davantage au fait de passer sur cette gamme en la boostant un peu. 

Je pars du principe que tant que mon MacbookPro actuel est encore utilisable, je pourrais encore attendre quelques mois (6 par exemple) avant d'avoir une réelle visibilité des produits Apple. Peut-être que je n'attendrais pour rien, mais bon.


----------



## ixeeg (28 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous, petit up de ce sujet pour vous dire qu'une semaine (ou presque) après l'ouverture de mon macbook, je peux dire que j'en suis plus que ravis!!! Tout d'abord, je le trouve suffisamment puissant pour les tâches du quotidiens, ensuite je tiens à dire que je ne trouve pas que les 16 go de ram soit de trop car avec une utilisation courante, j'en utilise facilement 11 go! enfin voila, une excellente machine à conseiller à tout le monde ou presque!


----------

